# Any other ways to trace old owners? Please help!



## sydney02 (5 April 2016)

Hi 

I've had my piebald gelding for a year and he is amazing 

I'd like to trace his breeder or previous owners to see foal pictures of him and find out about a scar he has on his neck.

I have the name and town of the breeder, his microchip number, his IPSA passport number, I know the name of his dam and sire and the month and year he was born.

I have tried google searches of all of this and facebook searches but not found anything  and i'm the only owner in the passport.

So what else should I be trying now? Could I ask the vet about previous owners from his microchip info? I plan to get in contact with the lady I bought him from as well...

So any ideas? I'm not being too optimistic because he's a coloured cob come over from ireland which there seem to be hundreds of


----------



## kamili (5 April 2016)

write a letter, Irish addresses are.. well short to say the least.. I'm from Ireland and have done this.
I wrote a letter to the breeder of my horse and the address was a lot like this

Name of Breeder
Town
County
Country

that was it. I left my email address and they emailed me back delighted to hear from him. you'd be surprised!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (5 April 2016)

If he's passported then contact the PIO and ask them to pass on your contact details to the breeder.  You may get a response from the person, although it's not guaranteed.


----------



## applecart14 (5 April 2016)

I found the history of my first horse through Your Horse Magazine classified when I put an advert in wanting to trace Biggles previous owner.  Found his groom this way and she came with her future hubby to ride him and told us all about him.  It was lovely seeing her meet up with him again, turned out Biggles had had a glorious past, used to take part in the speed derby's abroad and had been on the long list for the Olympics in his prime. 

Sadly Biggles was PTS some two months after Charlottes visit but it was lovely to see her and her partner Nick and watch her ride Biggles again.

This was a really good way of finding people and from what I recall free in those days. Luckily Biggs had a really unusual show name, which jumped out at people so he was easy to trace.


----------



## fatpiggy (6 April 2016)

I advertised in all the magazines but found out nothing.  I suspect my mare had had more owners than I'd had hot dinners, and most of them would have been teenagers who had probably discovered boys and left the horse world, so wouldn't be looking in the magazines.  I never even knew what her name had been.  I'd still give several teeth and limbs to have pictures of her as a foal, especially now she is gone.


----------



## laura_nash (15 April 2016)

kamili said:



			write a letter, Irish addresses are.. well short to say the least..
		
Click to expand...

This ^^

We only got postcodes this year and hardly anyone uses them.  Most houses in our village have no name or number.  Basically posties have to have "the knowledge" for their area, so if you have the breeders name and town no reason why you can't write to them.


----------



## kamili (15 April 2016)

laura_nash said:



			This ^^

We only got postcodes this year and hardly anyone uses them..
		
Click to expand...

thats cos they don't work.. Did I say that out loud?

You've nothing to lose by trying the letter route.

Another one a friend of mine tried was to ring the post office in the county, and they managed to find out if the breeder still was in the area.


----------



## dibbin (15 April 2016)

I wrote to the breeder of my sister's horse (in Ireland), she added me on FB so we now have some foalie photos and keep in regular contact. I think the address for her was pretty much as people above have said!

I was already in touch with Jazz's breeder at that point because she'd spotted him on here


----------



## Maesfen (15 April 2016)

You could also ask on the Irish Horse Breeders page on FB.  Just ask if anyone knows the breeder from wherever, someone usually does!


----------

